# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Citation 500, smart speaker, Harman Kardon, Stamford, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Harman Kardon

----------


## Airicist

Article "Harmon Kardon's newly announced Citation 500 speaker features Google Assistant"
High-definition wireless streaming is the future.

by Alex Smith
August 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Harman Kardon Citation Series | IFA 2018

Published on Sep 3, 2018




> Introducing the Citation Series: Beautifully Designed, Smart, Configurable Home Audio Speaker System from Harman Kardon. 
> 
> Citation speakers combine superior sound performance and breathtaking design with state-of-the-art control and streaming services.

----------


## Airicist

Harman Kardon | Citation 200 | Portable smart speaker for HD sound

Sep 1, 2020




> In the living room or in the garden, the Harman Kardon Citation 200 lets you enjoy rich, beautiful sound. Stream your favorite music indoors, in HD quality, using Wi-Fi. Or take the music you love outdoors with the comfort of Bluetooth streaming and 8 hours of continuous playback.

----------

